# Springfield Armory 1911 fit & finish



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I was thinking about getting a Springfield Armory Loaded 1911 in SS but after looking at one yesterday I am having secound thoughts the one I look at had bomar type target sights when I look at the gun I noticed that the slide stick out past the frame where the slide & frame meet where the grip safety is at on the back of the gun below where the internal extractor goes in the slide & on the other side on the slide as well & they wanted $ 919 dollers for it for that kind of price it should be flused I don't if it is because they are trying to keep up with orders is why the gun turned out that or if Springfield Aromry have gone on there quality because I look at one a couple of years ago & it wasen't like that o'h the frame on the one I look was NM OR MN on the frame I forgot now how the letters go any way I was wonderning if any one else noticed things like this on a Springfield Armory 1911 & would give me there thoughts thank you


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I see posts like this, but the Loaded I bought 6 or 7 months ago is an "N" prefix, seems just fine in the fit and finish area, and runs like a precision instument. YMMV, I guess.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Currently have 2 Springfield 1911's and have no problems with fit, finish, or function. I am actually very pleased with them.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a look at the offerings from S&W and Sig on 1911's


----------

